# Worst Examples of Conformation



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

We have a "Dumbest Horses for Sale" thread, so how about this one? Here, you can share pictures of horses with horrible conformation. This can also be a guide for new horse owners on what NOT to look for, and something interesting for the rest of us to look at. I'll go first:

What is up with this Georgian Grande's neck?









And here is just a bit of humour


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

TBforever said:


> View attachment 183297


Geez! Is that a severe roach back or a bad injury?


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I have nothing to add. Just. WOW.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

TBforever said:


> View attachment 183281
> 
> 
> View attachment 183289
> ...


The first two are dwarf Miniature Horses. Not a conformation fault as such, but a severe genetic problem and found in several breeds.

Lizzie


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

This thread makes me sad...poor horses.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Lordosis or 'sway back', is a genetic problem and known in several breeds. NO horse with an even slightly swayed back, should be bred. It is mostly well documented in Saddlebreds. Most of the time, sway backs are not the result of riding bareback or when too young, as often thought. 

Lizzie


----------



## NickerMaker71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ugh. Those sway backs make me sick in my stomach! I feel like they must hurt!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

:shock: - no photo shop here.......:shock:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Or here.....:shock:


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

this


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but I think his leg looks wonky


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> :shock: - no photo shop here.......:shock:
> 
> View attachment 183553


This is Kid's Classic Style. He's 16.3hh and 1800lbs. I just looked up to see what university he was standing stud at and found that he was euthanized in December. My condolences to his owners and handlers, but I am completely against him being reproduced.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> This is Kid's Classic Style. He's 16.3hh and 1800lbs. I just looked up to see what university he was standing stud at and found that he was euthanized in December. My condolences to his owners and handlers, but I am completely against him being reproduced.


16.3 hands and 1800 pounds?? That isn't a quarter horse! That's barely a draft! eek poor guy. Was he ever ridden successfully??


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

This thread makes me VERY uneasy.

How is it OK that that we post other people's horses and open them up to ridicule? Most of the first ones were extremes, but when will someone post a photo of a member's horse and offer harsh criticism? Sadly, there are mean spirited people who may do unkind things in a thread like this.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, maybe the thread should be closed.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

anndankev said:


> I was thinking the same thing, maybe the thread should be closed.


It may be, soon.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Regarding the very large horse at the top of the thread, Kid's Classic Style, does anyone know why he's so large?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I believe it is due to a horse carrying HYPP. There are many pictures of such horses on the net. If I am correct, it's a darn good reason to not breed horses who carry it. Some are a great deal worse than the horse shown.

Lizzie


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ Correct. HYPP causes muscle spasms that create superhulk looking horses. He was probably euthanized after a severe attack.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

1996 AQHA Buckskin Stallion
16.3 Hands - 1800 lbs - HYPP N/H
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Recent News | Iowa State University about KCS!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> This thread makes me VERY uneasy.
> 
> How is it OK that that we post other people's horses and open them up to ridicule? Most of the first ones were extremes, but when will someone post a photo of a member's horse and offer harsh criticism? Sadly, there are mean spirited people who may do unkind things in a thread like this.


I understand what you are saying, but I question it. 

If someone is breeding horses like this, then they need to know. 
If they own a horse like this, then they need to know they can't do x y z as the horse just can't do it. I remember one case of one horse here who looked like he could be in this convo, and we all told her not to jump him, I'd like to think that horse isn't being jumped because of the info given here. 

If my horse looked like this, and I didn't know, I'd want to know. I might not want to hear it, but I need to.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

AlexS said:


> I understand what you are saying, but I question it.
> 
> If someone is breeding horses like this, then they need to know.
> If they own a horse like this, then they need to know they can't do x y z as the horse just can't do it. I remember one case of one horse here who looked like he could be in this convo, and we all told her not to jump him, I'd like to think that horse isn't being jumped because of the info given here.
> ...


Brutal honesty and some folks just can't handle it. Wishy washy society. 

I think this thread is a good example of what can be really poorly built horses. Heck I got a long back over muscled blockhead. But he works. 

Now if it were to get very nit picky then I could see an issue. But I've seen extremes. not counting KCS. Possibly re titling this to ,extreme bad conformation, would be better?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

Jalter said:


> Geez! Is that a severe roach back or a bad injury?


severe roached back


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

Allison Finch said:


> This thread makes me VERY uneasy.
> 
> How is it OK that that we post other people's horses and open them up to ridicule? Most of the first ones were extremes, but when will someone post a photo of a member's horse and offer harsh criticism? Sadly, there are mean spirited people who may do unkind things in a thread like this.


my pics were just off google search

this is no different then posting worst ads, or other peoples you tube


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

ok ill be first, miovers conformation..not the best, but i dont plan on breeding him well cant hes gelded LOL


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Phly said:


> Brutal honesty and some folks just can't handle it. Wishy washy society.


Agreed, and it depends on what kind of person you are. For me, I'd rather hear it.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

AlexS said:


> Agreed, and it depends on what kind of person you are. For me, I'd rather hear it.


Well that's a first! Haha. And me too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Also have to take note that sometimes certain people may know what they're breeding/looking at, and it may be what they want. Like that stallion, he strikes me as a typical Halter horse... And I haven't checked his bloodline yet but I bet he traces back to Impressive... A lot of them do sadly...
Here's a couple I found just by typing QH Halter horse into my browser:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-mcOwsAtV5...AABJs/svDxjYJlrbw/s1600/sericouslysecure2.jpg
http://vichorse.com/forum/index.php?t=getfile&id=378884&private=0

It wouldn't suprise me if this yearling winds up as something similar either :/
http://www.equinechronicle.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/AQHA_Halter_Masters.jpg


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

And I just checked the pedigree for Kids Classic Style... He's a great great grandson of Impressive...


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Well it would be easy to ride bareback....has a built in saddle lol!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh dear. Can we get a couple things straight? There is no way to tell a N/H horse from an N/N horse by looking at it, only by blood test can tell you. I've seen huge halter champions who are N/N and I've seen hunter horses who have N/H. So it is very rude to run around calling a big halter horse N/H without seeing its papers (But KCS is N/H, so we know that). I have an Impressive bred mare who is N/N.










That was Impressive, who was an Appendix quarter horse. The disease “HYPP” was not officially named until 1992 - 23 years after Impressive was born and had sired many offspring. 

I don't really agree with having a thread called "worst examples of conformation" used to bash halter horses and spread bad information about HYPP. If people are willing to pay $5000 stud fee to breed to KCS, then they will. And I'm sure these kinds of people are not on Horseforum, sorry to say... But ya'll can carry on.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

this mare was ridden way too early and bareback- her sway is further up on her spine (where youd sit bareback) she is in no discomfort or pain and has even foaled with out problem. Her filly was born 'normal'.. the people we rescued her from were riding her every day with a throw pillow and a regular pillow under a big pad. She didnt mind it- but it does look bad, I guess.. 

Not to bash on her conformation-- just because I saw a horse that was born with the swayed back disease.. this is just a different case.. 


I also agree with, oh vair oh-- this thread seems like it can get pretty mean pretty quickly.. seemed kinda rude so i clicked it-- cant lie, lol. 





.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

On my phone, so I'll have to pics later. But I honestly don't see an issue with this thread. It's no different than the "worst for sale ads". So if one gets closed, they both should. That one could probably be renamed as "worst attempts at selling the worst conformation."

OV, I don't think this has turned into an Impressive bashing. There's just as many examples of others aswell. 

Sure there have been posts of misconceptions, but wouldn't this be a great chance to clarify those? I believe the OP made the statement about helping a rookie buyer distinguish between good & bad. There's nothing wrong with Impressive, dwarfism, etc, but those things need to be addressed, don't they?? Especially to those who don't have the experience to deal with any complications that might come up?

Yes, there are going to be some rude comments. So the best we can do is try to keep the purpose of the thread in mind, when all we really want to say is "WTF is THAT???"

I promise I'll get pics of some REALLY good examples of terrible confo that you guys can rip to shreds up later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm on the fence with this thread, but feel that so long as people are able to keep to the topic of showing bad conformation rather than dissing it, it could be good.

So here's an addition I just found.










Yes, it's a halter QH, but there's no denying the funkiness of those hind pasterns.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

How could this thread even be compared to 'dumbest horse for sald ads' thread? Those are silly craigslist ads.. 


i can see this thread turnin into someone not likin somethin someone said on the forum and their horse endin up here out of meanness.


I just feel like we all know what bad conformation is- if someone was worried about buying a horse with bad conformation they could head on over to the conformation critic thread and post a picture of the horse in question- or even have a look at the conformation guide they have posted as a sticky.. this thread is just pushin it too far.

Why do we need this thread when we have this.. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/conformation-tutorial-71591/ 

Is that not good enough to explain conformation? 


This thread is not 'showing' beginners what not to look for in a horse.. its to make fun of horses.. they didnt choose to have poor conformation- its mean.. we dont go around making fun of people with mental illnesses --why make fun of the creatures we "love" so much because theyre not perfect? Its just wrong!


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

AlexS said:


> I understand what you are saying, but I question it.
> 
> If someone is breeding horses like this, then they need to know.
> If they own a horse like this, then they need to know they can't do x y z as the horse just can't do it. I remember one case of one horse here who looked like he could be in this convo, and we all told her not to jump him, I'd like to think that horse isn't being jumped because of the info given here.
> ...


I agree with this. I didn't start this thread to ridicule others. It is for newbies to know what NOT to look for in a horse, and maybe the owner of one of these horses will come across this and think about why their poorly conformed horse is at stud.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

busysmurf said:


> On my phone, so I'll have to pics later. But I honestly don't see an issue with this thread. It's no different than the "worst for sale ads". So if one gets closed, they both should. That one could probably be renamed as "worst attempts at selling the worst conformation."
> 
> OV, I don't think this has turned into an Impressive bashing. There's just as many examples of others aswell.
> 
> ...


I don't know how to rename a thread, but if a mod comes across this, feel free to rename it. It is just like the dumbest horses for sale thread. It can get mean, but people enjoy looking at it. I know I have learned a few things from that thread, and maybe others and myself can learn something from this one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Jalter said:


> I agree with this. I didn't start this thread to ridicule others. It is for newbies to know what NOT to look for in a horse, and maybe the owner of one of these horses will come across this and think about why their poorly conformed horse is at stud.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Lol, Jalter, you know i like ya- so i hope ya dont take it to heart..



i disagree with this thread. If people are breeding these kinds of horses thats not any of our business -its theirs! 



We have a conformation critic thread already where people can post pictures of the horse in question and get several honest good opinions on that specific horse. 


We even have a how to on conformation criticism. 



If i wanted to give some good advice to someone that dont know much about horses and is lookin to buy one it would be-- take an experienced equestrian with you- dont settle for the first horse you see (try out many)- ask for cogins shot records and bill of sale.



.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

paintedpastures said:


> Recent News | Iowa State University about KCS!!


Previous link didn't work..

Remembering AQHA World Champion Horse "Kids Classic Style" (1996-2012) | Iowa State University


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

ok I have been reading a lot about how people are disagreeing with this thread. I am not great at conformation and I found it interesting, the only thing I would add would be if someone could point out the issues with the pictured horses. I mean some of them were very obvious but others although they looked odd I was not sure exactly was wrong with them.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> ok I have been reading a lot about how people are disagreeing with this thread. I am not great at conformation and I found it interesting, the only thing I would add would be if someone could point out the issues with the pictured horses. I mean some of them were very obvious but others although they looked odd I was not sure exactly was wrong with them.


Which one would you like clarified? And I agree; When you post a picture, point out what is wrong with the conformation, or say something like 'something looks odd, I can't tell what, can someone point it out?'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Jalter said:


> Which one would you like clarified? And I agree; When you post a picture, point out what is wrong with the conformation, or say something like 'something looks odd, I can't tell what, can someone point it out?'
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I agree. Some are obvious. Some look totally off to me but I don't know why. I also don't see why people are getting so upset about this thread - unless it turns to flat out insults "X user's horse has X problem, nobody should want that, it won't amount to anything" or "This horse is just plan crappy" or posting a user's horse just for spite type thing I don't see a problem with it. I find it interesting to see the extremes of conformational faults - as long as the pictures are publicly out there, no reason not to compile some of them in one place.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Shoebox said:


> I agree. Some are obvious. Some look totally off to me but I don't know why. I also don't see why people are getting so upset about this thread - unless it turns to flat out insults "X user's horse has X problem, nobody should want that, it won't amount to anything" or "This horse is just plan crappy" or posting a user's horse just for spite type thing I don't see a problem with it. I find it interesting to see the extremes of conformational faults - as long as the pictures are publicly out there, no reason not to compile some of them in one place.


Exactly. Rule one of the internet; never post a picture (even on a private facebook account) that you do not want to get out. The pictures never truely go away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

ok in the first picture the colts legs seem wrong what is the term for that? or is there something else wrong with him? The middle picture...... the horse is downhill?? Is that the fault that the picture was posted for? Whats wrong with the horse in the last picture??


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Something is up with the colts hind legs, but I can't quite figure out what. Middle one is dramatically downhill. Third one, I don't honestly see anything that jumps out at me. He is a bit lanky, but that doesn't seem to be a big issue in my opinion (someone correct me if I am wrong).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

in the colt is that what is called "post legged" ?


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> in the colt is that what is called "post legged" ?


Let me make this thread somewhat ejamakashonal.. 



Do you mean the one with the super convexed forelegs? Thatd be over at the knee to the extreme of needing to be pts-- he would never be able to walk properly and it would cause major issues later on down the road.

post legged is when a horses hind legs are too straight..


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Toto I believe they are talking about the halter one who's hind legs are extremely straight


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

A lot of foals are born "over at the knee" from being so folded up in the womb, but they normally straighten out within a few months. No, that foal does not need to be put to sleep. In his case, he most likely has contracted tendons. It's somewhat of an easy fix with surgery. I believe they cut the tendons to help stretch them out, and there are specific splints to help with that and other various problems. 

In reference to that other colt who looks like a yearling, yes he is postlegged. It also looks like his pasterns have too much angle. Not a good combination. Just kidding about his pasterns! They dont have enough angle, actually. I must be going blind :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Can't quote when on the phone, nuts.

Toto, you know for someone that was all bent out of shape about this thread being just a bash session, the whole "let me make this thread somewhat ejemakashonal" seems....off-putting/rude.

Stating what post legged is(as you've done) would've been sufficient.

Just trying to keep this thread going, as I think it's going to have beneficial information.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

[image]http://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m623/MatrixMommy22904/eweneckedhorse.jpg[image]

This one appears to have a bad ewe neck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

busysmurf said:


> Can't quote when on the phone, nuts.
> 
> Toto, you know for someone that was all bent out of shape about this thread being just a bash session, the whole "let me make this thread somewhat ejemakashonal" seems....off-putting/rude.
> 
> ...




Rude? Me? Is that a joke? :lol: 

What about the foal thats coonfooted/ extremely over at the knee? Rude for me to have said somethin about that too? 

I think its probably gonna be a lot of disagreement.. to be honest id like to see it locked-- so would many others.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Not trying to be rude, but if this thread bothers you that much, you can unsubscribe from it. We understand it is not the horses fault. We are not dissing the horses. We are not even necessarily dissing the breeders of these horses. Many of them probably didn't know, but maybe some other naive people can learn from this thread and see what could prevent when it comes to breeding. A few people may want it locked, but just as many see it as edjamacational (I love that word xD).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Jalter said:


> Not trying to be rude, but if this thread bothers you that much, you can unsubscribe from it. We understand it is not the horses fault. We are not dissing the horses. We are not even necessarily dissing the breeders of these horses. Many of them probably didn't know, but maybe some other naive people can learn from this thread and see what could prevent when it comes to breeding. A few people may want it locked, but just as many see it as edjamacational (I love that word xD).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Lo, i love it too. :wink: 

I could but im just dyin to see what post throws it over the edge.. :-o

Can you elaborate on how this thread teaches 'noobies' how to prevent conformation faults and what causes each individual conformation fault when you post it?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I would also not say that foal is coonfooted. Again, its a newborn foal still unfolding. Some foals have "dropped pasterns" when they are born due to weak ligaments. They eventually strengthen and straighten up as the foal walks around. People don't critique growing horses for a reason, especially newborns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/88891d1329612930-horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-minnie.jpg

Hope this link works. I think you all will be able to tell what is wrong.

And Toto, no joke. And I left out the "over at the knee" because I don't agree nor disagree with that statement. So I didn't use it as an example. I was simply stating that for someone so adamant on disagreeing with the thread, you sure where quick to throw the first jab. The rest of us are trying to keep this thread on track. So as Jalter said, if you have such an issue with it, unsubscribe.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> ok in the first picture the colts legs seem wrong what is the term for that? or is there something else wrong with him? The middle picture...... the horse is downhill?? Is that the fault that the picture was posted for? Whats wrong with the horse in the last picture??


I have no idea what to think of this thread. On one side, there's the fact that if you don't like it, you can just unsubscribe, and there is POTENTIAL for this thread as an educational tool. So far, I see what little "education" there is here used more as a cover-up for a very iffy motive. I think it would be best to find a purpose for this thread and make sure to stick to it, as right now all I'm really seeing is "Well, yeah, this CAN be this, and this, and this, so..." Don't talk about what it can be, make it what it should be. I'm interested in seeing where this goes.
As for the issues with these three horses... I am only a conformation amateur, but I can manage to point out major faults like these. Feel free to correct me if I make any mistakes, since this thread is to be about education. 
The first is the worst case of post-legged-ness I have ever had the misfortune of seeing. There is quite literally NO angle to that poor thing's back legs- they are straighter than a post. Poor thing...
The second is very downhill, has little to no angle to its pasterns, is post-legged, has a neck that is tied in very low, and looks to be both tied in and over at the knee.
The third shouldn't be on this thread. Yes, he doesn't have ideal conformation, but what faults he has are definitely not extreme. Long pasterns, long back, what looks like long canons, and a bit downhill, but he has a really nice hip, a good looking shoulder, straight front legs, a nice neck... Definitely not one of the "worst examples of conformation." JMHO.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I believe that the owner of the third horse in that post posted him....not sure why.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, for goodness sake you guys, lets keep this simple and to the point without all the back and forth, okay?

I see the place where it is possible for this thread to go downhill quickly, but I think if we all remain mature and objective about what is posted here, then it can be _very_ educational.

Now, because I recognize her faults (which she has _many_ of) and am comfortable enough in that knowledge, here she is in all her ewe necked, long pasterned, funky withered, knife necked, sickle hocked, camped out, cow hocked, downhill, big headed, fugly glory LOL.

I'm unsure what all might change with her as she grows and gets put to work (she's only a yearling now), but still, her faults are there for anyone to see...and they aren't hiding LOL.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

GamingGrrl said:


> I believe that the owner of the third horse in that post posted him....not sure why.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, she did. And I agree, TB, I think your pony is just fine.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Oh, for goodness sake you guys, lets keep this simple and to the point without all the back and forth, okay?
> 
> I see the place where it is possible for this thread to go downhill quickly, but I think if we all remain mature and objective about what is posted here, then it can be _very_ educational.
> 
> ...



He**, we're all PRO's at making ANY thread, no matter how innocent, head south faster than it takes a horse to crap in a trailer, lol


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Oh, for goodness sake you guys, lets keep this simple and to the point without all the back and forth, okay?
> 
> I see the place where it is possible for this thread to go downhill quickly, but I think if we all remain mature and objective about what is posted here, then it can be _very_ educational.
> 
> ...


Is this the little one you picked up from that wild band? She's only little, we all know how much they change! Apparently my horse was uber fugly when he was a yearling! Thankfully he caught up with himself!!!!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Oh, for goodness sake you guys, lets keep this simple and to the point without all the back and forth, okay?
> 
> I see the place where it is possible for this thread to go downhill quickly, but I think if we all remain mature and objective about what is posted here, then it can be _very_ educational.
> 
> ...


Well... she does have charm!
Do you think her neck will fill out/ get better a bit, or is that purely a conformational fault that will always look that way?


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

I really like this thread. I'm no expert on conformation, so I really like to study the pictures and try to find out what all is wrong with the horse before I scroll down to see what everyone else thinks of it. I quiz myself, and in that way, it is educational.

Before I got on this forum, I would pick a horse just by judging what looked good to me. I couldn't tell you what post-legged, cow-hocked, or ewe-necked meant. I could sure tell that a horse with any of these faults looked goofy though 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

busysmurf said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/88891d1329612930-horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-minnie.jpg
> 
> Hope this link works. I think you all will be able to tell what is wrong.
> 
> And Toto, no joke. And I left out the "over at the knee" because I don't agree nor disagree with that statement. So I didn't use it as an example. I was simply stating that for someone so adamant on disagreeing with the thread, you sure where quick to throw the first jab. The rest of us are trying to keep this thread on track. So as Jalter said, if you have such an issue with it, unsubscribe.



Is it insulting to you when i ask for an educated elaboration of whats physically wrong with the horses conformation?

I feel like if youre gonna have a 'conformation flaw lookie thread' yall should have to elaborate on the issues that caused the fault- like that swayed backed appy.. theres nothing saying whats wrong with it-- just his picture in a thread titled 'worse examples of conformation' sounds like a book with no words and only pictures.. how is that educational information? its not. 

Technically the appaloosa dont belong here- thats not a 'conformation fault' its a medical disease. Most of these cases are. This thread need not exist-- its making people think these are all conformation faults and theyre not. Some horses are sick.. thats the part that makes me just scratch my head at this thread..:think:

And when you type things like 'you can tear them to pieces' sounds sadistic. Youre askin people to make fun of these poor horses. Its a shame and i wont be unsubscribing. Show me something thats factual information and then you can call this thread 'educational ' as of now its a bashing thread-- i should just stop and let it get locked on its own.. wont be long anyway.:lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Muppet, yep, that's her. She's pretty much what can be expected from so many decades of inbreeding when the stock was mediocre to start with LOL.



soenjer55 said:


> Well... she does have charm!
> Do you think her neck will fill out/ get better a bit, or is that purely a conformational fault that will always look that way?


LOL, thank you . She's got a winning personality and that's why I wanted her...certainly not for her looks.

As for her neck, I'm sure it will likely fill out some and may not look _quite_ so terrible when she's matured and working properly...but it will never be _pretty_. The ewe in it is structural so no amount of proper muscle will ever make it look correct.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

For goodness sakes, the reason why the thread will be locked is because of all the bickering in it. 

To me as a confo newby, I can see something is off, but not know what, it helps to see extreme examples. It's hard to see when you are uneducated if it's slight, but when it's severe and I see it, then I can see it when it's slight too. And I've had horses 30 years. 

If someone posts something offensive, report the comment, same as any other convo. 

And if people are offering terrible horses at stud, I think it's our duty to say something.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

AlexS said:


> For goodness sakes, the reason why the thread will be locked is because of all the bickering in it.
> 
> To me as a confo newby, I can see something is off, but not know what, it helps to see extreme examples. It's hard to see when you are uneducated if it's slight, but when it's severe and I see it, then I can see it when it's slight too. And I've had horses 30 years.
> 
> ...



http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/conformation-tutorial-71591/

^ thats actually educational. If you want to learn conformation i suggest havin a read. 

Seeing extreme falts and medical conditions that people are calling 'faults' aint doin much for ya-- how can you point out a fault if alls you seen is extreme cases of it? It will look flawless to you. 


i mean this in the most respectful way- but its not your business to stop someone from breeding their mare to anyones stud.. if they cant see the stud is flawed they probably shouldnt be breeding- period. Not to mention the mare is probably just as flawed..


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> ok in the first picture the colts legs seem wrong what is the term for that? or is there something else wrong with him? The middle picture...... the horse is downhill?? Is that the fault that the picture was posted for? Whats wrong with the horse in the last picture??


I am uneducated about this, so I will try. 

1) what I see - oh those legs. I believe it's called post legged or upright. The little legs are so under the horse, how would it move out. I can't imagine a canter. 

2) super downhill. Butt should be in line with withers, and then add in the low back, it just doesn't look strong. 

3) Not entirely sure. Neck looks a little too thin, but so what? Longer pasterns, but a lot of horses have that too. I see normal horse.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

subbing to learn


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^ me too


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Me too, and I have had horses 30 years. In the slight cases I find it hard to see, but once I see an extreme case, it's easier to see it in slight cases. 

I think this convo has a place.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

toto said:


> Is it insulting to you when i ask for an educated elaboration of whats physically wrong with the horses conformation?
> 
> I feel like if youre gonna have a 'conformation flaw lookie thread' yall should have to elaborate on the issues that caused the fault- like that swayed backed appy.. theres nothing saying whats wrong with it-- just his picture in a thread titled 'worse examples of conformation' sounds like a book with no words and only pictures.. how is that educational information? its not.
> 
> ...


When looking at a horse (as in a judging competition), you don't have the luxery of a medical history. Therefore, regardless of cause a fault is a fault. In my example, you can see how bad her back legs are, her sway back, & how disportionate she is REGARDLESS of cause. Sometimes it works well to see "extreme" examples to better identify the more realistic examples. The majority (not all) of the horses here seem to be from the poster as in my case. I have no problems with people "tearing apart" her conformation. And if it wasn't insanely past my bedtime I would spend time detailing what's going on with her. Which I will do tomorrow.

Smrobs, I think you're right that her neck will most likely fill out enough to make it a little less obvious. But she's a great example of how perfect isn't always best.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's also important to say that a horses heart can overcome a lot. The amount of effort the horse puts in. 

I am getting excited again to see the GP at Devon at the end of the month. 2 years ago there was a horse there, a 15h TB who took down one fence and didn't make the jump off, and came in about 8th. As I 15.1h TB owner, I liked the little guy, so I ran off to see him in the warm up ring when he came out. Holy horse I would have never bought, and doesn't that show me to be the idiot. 

If there was a test for heart in a horse, I think it's more valuable.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

busysmurf said:


> When looking at a horse (as in a judging competition), you don't have the luxery of a medical history. Therefore, regardless of cause a fault is a fault. In my example, you can see how bad her back legs are, her sway back, & how disportionate she is REGARDLESS of cause. Sometimes it works well to see "extreme" examples to better identify the more realistic examples. The majority (not all) of the horses here seem to be from the poster as in my case. I have no problems with people "tearing apart" her conformation. And if it wasn't insanely past my bedtime I would spend time detailing what's going on with her. Which I will do tomorrow.
> 
> Smrobs, I think you're right that her neck will most likely fill out enough to make it a little less obvious. But she's a great example of how perfect isn't always best.



That bein said- if you dont know the horses medical history and post somethin falsely its teachin the 'newbies' the wrong thing. Why do that to people? If theres one thing i can not stand its havin someine i think i can trust tell me somethin wrong- and me believe it and say it to someone else and them telling me everything ive learned is completely wrong and i have to learn all over.. 

Its like sayin i can have a popsicle when in reality its a frozen turd. :lol:


Tearing apart your horses conformation? I have no problems with you posting your own horse here-- dont know why you would but its a different thing when its someone elses love you destroyed. In my opinion- if its not your horse you shouldnt be posting in a thread like this ment for people to 'tear them appart' conformation wise.. 


What if one of the owners of these horses sees people posting false things about their horses and bashing the bloodline publicly? That would destroy someones business- someones livelihood.. im not talkin about bad confo but the whole impressive deal.. people breed to horses like that because thats what the show ring has done to them- they want to see those big muscled up horses-- he wasnt even a faulty conformation- just a buncha false information. 

Its messed up and wrong on so many levels.. id be mad if that was my horse.. thats all.


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

toto said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/conformation-tutorial-71591/
> 
> ^ thats actually educational. If you want to learn conformation i suggest havin a read.
> 
> ...


As for that last part of your post, there are a ton of people who don't understand the finer points of breeding. They see a pretty color and want it in foal form. Seeing this may show people what happens when two conformationally challenged are bred. It results on a horse that may be so badly conformed he can't comfortably carry his own weight.

And I agree with the person who said she needed extreme examples as a reference. I am that way as well. If it jumps out at me, then I can understand less dramatic variations of the same thing.

And of course that thread is educational, but does that mean this one isn't honestly you guys, this arguing is pointless. Post and learn from this thread or unsubscribe. Simple as that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I will post two of mine with severe lordosis. We have never been ashamed of these horses in the 20-something years they have been in the family. Neither were bred for these faults, they just happened as a result of very traumatic baby-hoods. The bay was an orphan whose mother died giving birth to him. The chestnut was born straight backed, but suffered an injury so terrible it shut his immune system down. Both were wonderful show horses. The chestnut was showing in 10 and under classes when he was three. There is a reason we have kept these two their entire lives, and it is not because of their backs. They are family.

Edit: it seems the wrong picture came up. That is just of the bay's back. The chestnut's is just as bad.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, this has gone downhill.

I believe this thread was started as a discussion/show and tell of bad conformation. It has been turned into an argument because of certain people.

So how about those that disagree with the purpose of this thread leave it be and let the mods make the decisions about whether or not it is suitable?

I, too, find it interesting to see these examples of extreme physical faults, whether they be a result of medical problems or conformation. Yes, some people seem to be taking it too far and bashing.

Actually, I do suggest deleting this thread, but having it reposted as something more specific - as a discussion of undesirable physical flaws. I'm a visual learner, as many people are, and seeing these flaws 'in the flesh' makes them a lot easier to understand. This thread offers many different examples of each, or at least it could, if people would sit back and let it be what it should.

So how about this - those with problems with this thread can totter off and complain to mods about it, whilst the rest of us who want to learn can share photos and opinions on what is/could be wrong with the horses shown.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh wow, LadyDreamer. I've never even heard of lordosis, and your post shows exactly what this thread should be about! Learning about new faults, conformational or otherwise. 

I am now off to do some research on the matter!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just a thought, but it might also help to post a picture of an ideal/ normal horse next to a picture of a horse with a certain flaw- for instance, an ideal hind leg compared to the horribly posty horse above. I know that really helps me to see that visual, with maybe an explanation as to what to look for, like what angle is ideal for the hock and such.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

LadyDreamer said:


> I will post two of mine with severe lordosis. We have never been ashamed of these horses in the 20-something years they have been in the family. Neither were bred for these faults, they just happened as a result of very traumatic baby-hoods. The bay was an orphan whose mother died giving birth to him. The chestnut was born straight backed, but suffered an injury so terrible it shut his immune system down. Both were wonderful show horses. The chestnut was showing in 10 and under classes when he was three. There is a reason we have kept these two their entire lives, and it is not because of their backs. They are family.
> 
> Edit: it seems the wrong picture came up. That is just of the bay's back. The chestnut's is just as bad.


I can't see the pictures. 
Out of curiosity, how does being an orphan and having a shut down immune system result in lordosis/ sway back? I'm not being snippy, I've just never heard of that. Can lordosis result from stress?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Subbing for ejumacashanol purposes.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

GamingGrrl said:


> I believe that the owner of the third horse in that post posted him....not sure why.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i posted miover because it is apparently rude to take random horses offline so i did miover instead.

but i just dont understand how this thread can go downhill like seriously there is nothing to argue about LOL

i dont find anything in this thread worth arguing about LOL


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

toto said:


> That bein said- if you dont know the horses medical history and post somethin falsely its teachin the 'newbies' the wrong thing. Why do that to people? If theres one thing i can not stand its havin someine i think i can trust tell me somethin wrong- and me believe it and say it to someone else and them telling me everything ive learned is completely wrong and i have to learn all over..
> 
> Its like sayin i can have a popsicle when in reality its a frozen turd. :lol:
> 
> ...


majority of pics are under google image search...this is no different then posting people utube vids and critasizing them without there permission

no different then having a thread called...worst horse ads, and dissing those ads, anyone from here could of posted those ads


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Tracer said:


> Oh wow, LadyDreamer. I've never even heard of lordosis, and your post shows exactly what this thread should be about! Learning about new faults, conformational or otherwise.
> 
> I am now off to do some research on the matter!


In American Saddlebreds, they have just recently(last few years) found the specific gene marker for lordosis in American Saddlebreds. Funny thing is, horses can have the genes and not show it(THAT kind of low back is apparent as a baby) and not ever show it. I have seen mildly to moderately lordotic mares produce strong and straight backed colts. 

What we believe(and something the researchers are looking into) is that environmental factors, such as developmental nutrition and the unnecessary stress of a major trauma play a huge role in it. The orphan suffered a traumatic birth, and did not receive everything he needed from his mother. He was given the best supplemental milk my parents could get 20+ years ago, but there was just something in his situation that caused his back to drop. His full brother, also a successful show horse was as straight backed as you could want. A very well made horse. 

With the chestnut, again, no major flaws present in either parent. No foals on either side would have you believe the gene was there. His dam died before I knew her, but his sire was yet another we kept until he died of old age and was my best teacher. This horse when he was very young, days old I believe(I will have to ask my parents as the horse and I were born the same year. Lol.) took a thorn in the eye. This injury shocked his little system and shut his immune system down. He was very sick, and wasn't able to process the nutrients he was given as effectively as a healthy colt. Thanks to an experimental drug our vet was developing(which was successful) he eventually healed, but the stress of the situation, deficiency, and the right few genes caused it. 

There was one mare I wish I had had the money to experiment with. She was a mild case who was a VERY hard keeper. She came to us in foal and lean and her filly was born low backed. I really wish I had had the money to get and keep her fat and in top health and see if she would have a straight backed colt. She died a few years after she was sold, so I never could. 

They were perfectly sound to ride. Not too much out of kindness, and they were Jr. Exhibitor horses their whole careers. 90% of their show training/conditioning was done in the jog cart. They had special saddles and special padding, and they were good. I remember being put on the bay horse bareback when I was really little. It was like riding a reverse camel. Lol!

They are stellar equitation horses. They are a neat sensation to ride. They way their backs put you, you will not move. Your leg will be good, your posture good, and they will hold you in place. You would have to try to fall off. They all seem to have incredibly good personalities and temperaments too. I don't know if it has anything to do with the back itself or something else, but they are all just generally perfect in mind. 

I find it really neat that horses can have such a severe spinal deformity and not have it effect their usability too much. A human with a mild spinal deformity can be super messed up both physically and mentally. Horses are so cool. 

I hope that helped!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

This thread has been closed by the Team, after causing concern also amongst some of our users here.

Even we appreciate truly eductional conformation threads, we've ended up to the decision that creating a thread purely for random photos and sharing them as examples of 'bad conformation' doesn't serve this purpose. This can rather create tense and ridiculing atmosphere that we don't encourage here, especially if someone finds his horse posted on that thread without permission one day.

Time to move on, guys.


----------

